# New Fireboard Question



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi All I'm receiving my Fireboard today, any hints or links I can go to make the set up painless.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I'm also getting the fan cable.
Thanks Dan


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 5, 2018)

it pretty much does everything on its own
just be close to the wifi


----------



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

OK Thanks
Dan


----------



## jbellard (Oct 5, 2018)

It takes a minute or two to power up and find your WiFi.  Be patient and it will find it. 
Also be sure to have your Bluetooth turned on on your phone. 
Other than that it’s too easy.  Works great and I couldn’t be happier with mine.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2018)

You will see the little card of instructions it gives and will be like wait what but it really is that easy. You can download the app on your phone to get ready for it and create an account if you haven't already.


----------



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> You will see the little card of instructions it gives and will be like wait what but it really is that easy. You can download the app on your phone to get ready for it and create an account if you haven't already.



Hi Idid download the App on my phone and computer..Still waiting for the mail to arrive.
THanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi All Questions, Here we go :) I can set alerts on my computer screen but not on the phone App?
It was real easy to set up so far. I won't be smoking for a couple of days, so I've got some time  to figure it out with a little help from you guys/girls.
THanks Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2018)

You can do it from the app also. From the dashboard click on the channel that you want the alarm on






Then it will open to this page where you can name the channel and set alarms


----------



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> You can do it from the app also. From the dashboard click on the channel that you want the alarm on
> View attachment 377635
> 
> 
> ...


Hl


----------



## danbono (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi I can get to that
 page on phone but when I tap temps or alerts nothing happens? Thanks Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2018)

Do you have atleast 1 prob plugged in?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2018)

Also are you on a android device or apple?


----------



## danbono (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi All got 3 probes in android phone.
 I had no trouble setting alerts/temps from my computer screen but not from the phone app. Once temps are set on my computer I change them from the.app
I still can't put the temps/alerts from the start on the app. Get detail view up on the app, the alert screen does come up with, click to add alert when I do this show
 Manage alert values below
Temperature Settings
Max temp
Min Temp
*When I tap either one nothing happens? I think i got it now. I was tapping on temps now when I tap the space next to temps it work. I hope it keeps on working.*

Thanks  All Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi All I used the Fireboard for the 1st time yesterday..When it worked it was excellent, but had problems with it losing data on my phone,.The controller was reading all the probes.It did keep the WSM 22 temps solid, the food temps were off some,may have to recalibrate the food probes? Otherwise I'm pretty happy with it. I will call Fireboard today to fix the loss data problem.
Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi I call Fireboard and received excellent customer service from Steve..It made my decision to spend the extra $ and go with Fireboard a very good one. I was blown away with the Fireboard .I would do it again in a heart bit.
DanB


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dan that is so awesome to hear. I am glad your happy with it.


----------



## danbono (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi I think I got it working good now.It/Fireboard finally accepted my router password and connected. Stil testing it out, it did loose connection and had to reenter my router password which is a MPIA!!
I took Fireboard out to lunch with me and the temps kept on showing. Hope it keeps working.
Thanks Dan


----------

